# Connecting Disposable co2 regulator to sodastream



## karl1987 (30 Dec 2015)

I have this D-D co2 kit - https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/dd-complete-co2-set-p-649.html

Was wondering how I'd go about connecting it to a sodastream bottle.  Ideally I'd get a fire extinguiser but after phoning around the amount of travelling Id have to do for a refill made it a no go.

I see adaptors for sale to do this but they all seem to be for regulators used with refillable bottles. I'm not sure if the regulator I have which is built for disposable bottles will need extra fittings to work with the adapter or not?

Thanks


----------



## nbaker (31 Dec 2015)

I have this kit on my Rio 125, I think there was an adapter for this regulator to fit fire extinguishers but is now out of production.

Not seen any for sodastream, but aren't sodastream bottles smaller than the DD bottles?

I just get welding gas cyclinders from Halfords @ £14.99, if you have a Machine Mart nearby they are £11.39 there.


----------



## karl1987 (31 Dec 2015)

This the bottle your talking about?  http://www.halfords.com/workshop-tools/garage-workshop/welding-metal-work/sip-welding-gas-co2

It says it only hold 390g of co2, whereas Sodastream bottles hold  425g and only cost £7.99 a refill.

Unfortunately there are no Machine Mart stores in Northern Ireland.

Looking like im gonna have to buy a new co2 kit.


----------



## nbaker (31 Dec 2015)

The ones I use are 600g but as you say it says 390g on the website?


----------



## karl1987 (31 Dec 2015)

nbaker said:


> The ones I use are 600g but as you say it says 390g on the website?



Must be a mistake on the website then.  Il take a trip down over the weekend and have a look. 

Out of curiosity, how long does your 600g bottle last you?  I was going through a bottle a month at 1bps.  Looking back at other peoples posts and how long theres are lasting im suspecting I may have had a leak.


----------



## nbaker (31 Dec 2015)

I usually get around 10 weeks use from these bottles.


----------



## Andy Thurston (31 Dec 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Co2-Dispo...25d40a&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=151836112731


----------



## karl1987 (31 Dec 2015)

Big clown said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Co2-Disposable-mig-welding-gas-cylinders-600g-x-3/141855034191?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140107083358&meid=524a660c26174793a39bf436fb25d40a&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=151836112731



Dosent post to N.Iireland unfortunately


----------



## karl1987 (31 Dec 2015)

nbaker said:


> I usually get around 10 weeks use from these bottles.


How many bps are you set at?


----------



## nbaker (31 Dec 2015)

Just over 1.


----------



## karl1987 (31 Dec 2015)

I must have had a leak then.  Il get the kit out tomorrow and connect it to a bottle I still have that should be half full.

One last question, I bought this kit years ago when it only came with a low pressure gauge, (updated kits have 2 gauges).  Should I get a high pressure gauge or is it not needed?


----------



## nbaker (31 Dec 2015)

Mine has 2 guages and I very rarely look at them tbh.

If you really want to spend and upgrade take a look at the complete kits at Co2Art they have 2 Sodastream kits 1 at £85 & 1 at £99 which can also use fire extinguishers if you manage to find a source.


----------

